# Falla por calor laptop  en compaq presario 1700



## netmaniaco (Jul 18, 2009)

tengo un laptop compaq presario 1700 un pentium 3 700 mhz, 128 mb ram, reemplace el ventilador del disipador, la temperatura se mantiene en 45 ºc, pero cuando voy a instalar una aplicación el procesador incrementa rapidamente su temperatura y rapidamente llega a 101ºc y en 5 segundos se apaga el laptop y no hay manera de reducir la temperatura ni siquiera colocando el disipador encima del procesador, tengo 3  hipotesis: 1)es posible que baje su sistema operativo a windows 2000 y office 2000 a ver si es por la exigencia de trabajo, 2) el ventilador es insuficiente por las rpm, 3)el procesador esta fallando, agradezco cualquier ayuda al respecto, muchas gracias


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 20, 2009)

verifica la memoria RAM debe de estar dañada cambiala o es insuficiente aumentala a 256 KB por lo menos.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 20, 2009)

La hipotesis 2 es correcta, el ventilador es insuficiente y necesita dar mas cantidad de aire para poder mantener la temperatura dentro del rango aceptable.....


----------

